# Salt Water Levels



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi All I want to get opinions on where I am on My current readings for my aquarium. 46gallon Bow SG-1.022 Ammonia-0.25ppm(Falling) Nitrite-0.25ppm (Falling) Nitrate-10ppm and PH 7.8 (this was 8.2 prior to a 10% water change last night) I would like to know what everyone thinks on how much longer I have before the cycle is compete. Also, how "bad" are these readings knowing that my desired goal is "0" on ammonia and nitrites. Thanks


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont know about the numbers but since your nitrite is falling, it seems your close to the end of your cycle, maybe a week more at most, your nitrate seems high, you might want to do another water change, but like i said im not to sure about the numbers, i could be mistaken. why did you have a ph drop with your water change? is the water your putting in the tank lower?


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

it may have been lower. I used distilled water. I did not check the PH prior to adding it. just forgot.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just be careful, i know a small change in ph is a giant change to a fish, dont want to wipe em all out.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

understood. This one slipped up on me. Rookie error I should have checked it. I have really been curious about at what level the Ammonia gets critical.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MaconTallMan said:


> understood. This one slipped up on me. Rookie error I should have checked it. I have really been curious about at what level the Ammonia gets critical.


im not a saltwater guy yet, ive been doing tons of research getting ready for my first sw tank, but the cycles are very similar, once the ammonia and nitrite are going down, your good. just keep up with the levels untill nitites are 0. your almost there im sure. getting any brown algae yet? i understand thats a very common thing.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

already have the brown algae and is on its way down. Starting to see green and am seeing a red or crimson in places on the live rock.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im ordering stuff for my tank this week, skimmer and lights and such, after new years im taking down the cichlids and starting up the salt. so you have someone to talk to about this stuff... hahaha


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you have any ideas on ways to boost the light without killing your wallet? I've been doing some looking and cant drop 200


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright,
I keep mine at around 1.024 SG, now your ph i can't explain that one, Reverse Osmsis water or reverse Osmsis /DeIonized water be best, versus distilled. 

If you did a water change and had it preparered prior to, the salt mix i believe has the buffer capabilities in the mix. 

You indeed want nitrites to be 0 as corals don't take well to having nitrites in the tank.

I believe the 46g bow's are 36" in length, this light would be ideal:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ODYSSEA-36-2X96W-POWER-COMPACT-LIGHT-W-FANS-LEGS-MOON_W0QQitemZ7730940492QQcategoryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Would do good job on your tank for lots of corals.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

holy crap mp your amazing, thats just the light i need too. haha i was about to drop about 150-175.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the low sg is probably the reason for such a low pH. Normal seawater is actually around 1.025-1.026, that will also help with the anemone.


----------

